# Has Anyone Any Idea What To Do?



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

My spilo's left Eye was milky and swollen about 2weeks ago. I figured that was maybe popeye, so medicated him for the 5days as requested on the med box. The swollen went down however a small bit of skin is hanging from his eye and it is white now. Im not sure if he injured it or what to do. Now its 2 weeks and beyond the medication dates so im getting nervous ... is he going to lose his eye? Does this seem consistant with an injury or something disease-like?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Get a pic. If you have done a round of meds I would take a week off meds and do water changes then after a 1-2 weeks of water changes and keeping the water pristine add another round of meds if nessisary.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll put a pic up when I get home. Warning ... it doesnt look pretty


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

This is 2 pics of the BAD eye. My camera sucks but as you maybe can see ... its white a little puffy and skin is hanging from it. This is my water results ... as you can see they are good. Im so confused on how to help this guy ... I just hope his eye gets well and he does not lose it.







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just do some good water changes (I mean like at least 20% per day) and gravel vacs this week then start with some Maracyn-two (Use their guidlines-ODing with p's can be lethal). What have you been treating with. If youtr tank is bare bottom you shouldnt have any trouble keeping the water pristine.

What med have you already used?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I been using the Maracyn x2, I thought was popeye so I been using that for over 5days and the recommended use was only 5 days with little improvement. for the first 5 days I did no water treatment but now its almost 2 1/2 weeks and still has the white eye with what appears to be skin hanging from it. I changed the 20 percent water on fridays as I always do but still I have not put the carbon filter back in so the medicine can take good effect ... I need so much help ... what can I do


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The popeye has gone down though right so at least that is taken care of? Do you have M-2 left? Just do some good water changes then dose it for anoher 5 days if you have another treatment left. You took the carbon and any other chem media out of the filter right?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah I brought a whole box. I still have the carbon out been checking his water regularly to make sure no spikes. I will RE-treat him I guess for 5 more days. Do you think he will lose his eye? or is this consitent with an injury that can heal.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zeushalives said:


> Yeah I brought a whole box. I still have the carbon out been checking his water regularly to make sure no spikes. I will RE-treat him I guess for 5 more days. Do you think he will lose his eye? or is this consitent with an injury that can heal.


 Ive never heard of a fish losing an eye from cloudy eye. The injury could leave a bit of damage but with proper care it should heal at least close to normal.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats great news ... thank you so much


----------

